# Police Officer David R. Loeffler



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer David R. Loeffler 
*Minneapolis Police Department
Minnesota*
End of Watch: Friday, May 29, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 15, 1997
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer David Loeffler succumbed to injuries sustained 12 years earlier when he was struck by a drunk driver. He and his partner had stopped on Broadway, near Bryant Avenue, to help a drunk man who was walking in traffic.

As Officer Loeffler spoke to the man in front of the patrol car another vehicle, driven by a drunk driver, struck him and the patrol car, severing one of his legs.

Officer Loeffler passed away from complications of the original injury on May 29, 2009.

He had served with the Minneapolis Police Department for only six months at the time of the incident.
Agency Contact Information
Minneapolis Police Department
350 South Fifth Street
Room 130
Minneapolis, MN 55415

Phone: (612) 673-2853

_*Please contact the Minneapolis Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Horrible accident...Rest In Peace Brother


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP sir.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rest in peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace brother


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer David R. Loeffler.


----------

